# Recommend a PA?



## Dennyism (Mar 29, 2007)

I'd like to hear from some of you guys playing out here. Our band is looking to start playing shows this May, and pretty much the last thing we need to get is a good PA. I've been told by some people that anything under 1000 watts is a waste of time, but I'd love to hear some other opinions as well. Let's say small to medium size bar/club. I've gone through musiciansfriend, sweetwater, and a few others, and like the all in one sets, but my heart isn't set on anything in particular. What say you? Thanks for the tips. 

R/
Dennis


----------



## Dennyism (Mar 31, 2007)

Ok, don't know if my question was vague, or if nobody uses their own to play out these days, but let me ask this. There is a pa setup I can score online that's 600 watts, will it handle the job?


----------



## Popsyche (Mar 31, 2007)

Riddle me this! Or better yet, PM me your phone #. This could be a long conversation!


----------



## Popsyche (Mar 31, 2007)

OK! Some questions;

1) What type of music?

2) How many members?

3) What instruments?

4) How many mics?

5) Drums mic'ed?

6) What is your budget?

7) What vehicle must it fit in?

Start with those!


----------



## Christopher (Mar 31, 2007)

Unless you have SERIOUS money to invest in a decent one I highly recommend renting one for the gigs you need.

A lot of guys think that they can sink $1500-$2000 into a PA and it'll keep up with a pair of half stacks, a 500 watt bass amp and a drummer that plays like animal.


----------



## Dennyism (Mar 31, 2007)

Popsyche said:


> OK! Some questions;
> 
> 1) What type of music?
> 
> ...


----------



## Popsyche (Mar 31, 2007)

About buying PA; Big is cheaper than small with the same output level. 

It doesn't sound to me that you guys are going for full metal earsplitting shred levels. I'd say, go for used if you can find it. Try to find something like a *Mackie CFX16*. I actually own one of these, and they sound great, and have some decent effects.

Looking for powered speakers may do the job as well, and save you some complexity. Also, that way, your PA can grow by adding more powered speakers, as opposed to adding separate amps and such, too. Try the *Mackie SA1530z *or better yet, *SA1532z*.
Here are some on Evilbay:

http://cgi.ebay.com/MACKIE-SA1530Z-...ryZ47094QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Brett89 (Apr 25, 2007)

Sorry, but what is a PA?


----------



## wretchedspawn (Apr 25, 2007)

A PA is a system where you send your instrument signals to a mixer (be it guitar, bass, mics, drums, or whatever instrument) and set your levels and whatnot and then it is output through some speakers.


----------



## Popsyche (Apr 25, 2007)

Brett89 said:


> Sorry, but what is a PA?



Properly, it is an abbreviation of Public Address system. In our context, it is the mics, amps and speakers that you sing through. As above, it can also reinforce the instruments as well.


----------



## drshock (Apr 25, 2007)

ha. Anything over 1000 watts is a waste of money. I use a behringer EP1500 for my power amp an it keeps up with my death metal band using half cabs and whatnot.


----------



## Popsyche (Apr 25, 2007)

drshock said:


> ha. Anything over 1000 watts is a waste of money. I use a behringer EP1500 for my power amp an it keeps up with my death metal band using half cabs and whatnot.



OOOOH! You are so wrong!  I've been mixing for 30+ years. I use 2000 watts on each sub cabinet alone. Contact me if you want a theory lesson on this.


----------



## Brett89 (Apr 26, 2007)

Ok, I get it.

SO I can use my amp and is's speakers for my guitar and I can send my mics to the PA for example?


----------



## Popsyche (Apr 26, 2007)

Brett89 said:


> Ok, I get it.
> 
> SO I can use my amp and is's speakers for my guitar and I can send my mics to the PA for example?



Yup!

And if you are playing a huge place, you can run mics from the drums and in front of your guitar cabinets into the pa as well.


----------



## Benzesp (May 4, 2007)

I have the behringer EP2500 (1200 watts stereo) as my main power for our rehersal PAand 2 JBL 2x15w/ horn cab's. It works really well but we just use it for the ADAT,Voc's and keys. I enentually want to get subs and a crossover.

PA gear is $$$$, it's better to buy more than you need because as your band grows you'll wish you had the extra line inputs and power...I've outgrown my 12 channel mackie board already... Should have got the 16.


----------

